# Aurora T-Jet Slimline Chassis ?



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

* I seen this chassis on the old interweb today and never seen one like it before.
It looks like a cross between a standard Aurora T-Jet & an Aurora Slimline Chassis.
Possibly an early version of the Slimline Chassis ? *


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

simply a "re-engineered" t-jet chassis

the front has been cut down and the "truck" holes eliminated.
the back has been reshaped

likely this was customized to fit an Indy (or similar) body of some sort

interesting find none-the-less


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Has open sides. Hmm 

Does is look factory or altered? Or do you only have the one pic?


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Thanks for the info alpink, I was thinking maybe it was homemade but wasn't sure.
Who ever customized it did a good job, It looks factory made.

Hi Joe, It's the only pic I have of it.*


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Crown gear can go on either side. Nifty!

Some motors run better in one direction than the other. A flip-able crown means you can take advantage of it, if it happens to be the wrong direction.


----------

